# Hope everyone had a fun Halloween!



## amatuerallie (Oct 31, 2011)

:lmao:Would love to see some Halloween photos!  i was so mad, my husband was rushing me out the door and I grabbed my camera.....with the battery here charging


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2011)

My kids are grown! We didn't go anywhere besides the grocery store! Hell, I have kids that are probably as old as you are and grand kids that are probably  the same age as your kids! LOL! Now if the grand kids didn't live 3/4 of a continent away? I'd have been out!


----------



## jjparson (Oct 31, 2011)

amatuerallie said:


> :lmao:Would love to see some Halloween photos!  i was so mad, my husband was rushing me out the door and I grabbed my camera.....with the battery here charging



Here are a couple of my little kids prior to tracking down some sugar.




Halloween 2011_111031_0001 by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr




Halloween 2011_111031_0002 by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2011)

My neighbor's g-kids with some friends.


----------



## amatuerallie (Nov 1, 2011)

Awwwwwww, soooooo cute!!!  I love the first one! Beautiful!


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 1, 2011)

Neighborhoodlums



IMG_0593-7 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




IMG_0592-6 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




IMG_0591-5 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2011)

My neighbor across the street, passing out the goods:


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 1, 2011)

Best costumes I saw of the night, what a great group of kids to come up with an idea like this.  These are the weiners that race around the field at Miller park.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 1, 2011)

Gotta post this too, we have a couple over the top houses in the neighborhood.  This is one of them, they actually build a wall around their porch and inside is black lit with more monsters.


----------



## CCericola (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is my lil' pirate. Her first halloween. She was in my tummy last year.






And our pumpkin. I carved it all by myself, feeling all proud and my husband says, "Why did you carve Abraham Lincoln?" *facepalm*


----------



## amatuerallie (Nov 1, 2011)

All so cute!!!! Today is my son's birthday, my day after halloween baby. I do have a couple from his skating birthday party last weekend.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 1, 2011)

amatuerallie: My son's birthday is just a few days before Halloween, the 28th. He also insisted on wearing his costume to his birthday parties, so ALL of his birthday photos look more like Halloween photos.  

This one is cheating--my kids are grown, and I didn't even see them on Halloween this year. But the picture I'm posting is of my youngest son from last year. Growing up, I always made their costumes. Last year, my youngest son decided to carry on the tradition--He came up with the idea for the costume himself, and spent weeks hunting through our closets and then at thrift stores for everything he needed to pull off his Mad Hatter outfit.  I think he spent a total of about $5, and I was really impressed by how it turned out!

(taken with point and shoot)



The Mad Hatter by sm4him, on Flickr




The Mad Hatter 2 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 1, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Here is my lil' pirate. Her first halloween. She was in my tummy last year.
> 
> 
> 
> And our pumpkin. I carved it all by myself, feeling all proud and my husband says, "Why did you carve Abraham Lincoln?" *facepalm*



K sorry but I need to know who it is?  I though Lincoln was a possibility too, it's way better carving job than I have done but still I am unsure of who it is.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, it LOOKS like Abe Lincoln to me...is it supposed to be your little daughter??? errr, who???


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2011)

jjparson said:


> amatuerallie said:
> 
> 
> > :lmao:Would love to see some Halloween photos!  i was so mad, my husband was rushing me out the door and I grabbed my camera.....with the battery here charging
> ...



zOMG!!!!! Cutest kids EVAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 1, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my lil' pirate. Her first halloween. She was in my tummy last year.
> ...



Edgar Allan Poe, maybe?


----------



## CCericola (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sniff* it is Edgar Allen Poe *sniff* I failed


----------



## MissCream (Nov 1, 2011)

My little Batman!




Lens-21 by Ms. Cream, on Flickr


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 1, 2011)

CCericola said:


> *Sniff* it is Edgar Allen Poe *sniff* I failed



I don't really know what he looks like, I just remember that damn story about the heart beating under the floor is freaky as hell and I would not want to meet that guy in real life.  I looked up his picture though and that's a pretty good job.  Maybe next time you could do Justin Beiber or something, maybe not who you want to do but I'm sure everyone would know who it is...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2011)

sm4him said:


> Edgar Allan Poe, maybe?



John Wilkes Booth!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 1, 2011)

No, you definitely didn't fail!!  If I'd tried this, people wouldn't have even been guessing humans...um, a horse? Godzilla? 
I'm so glad I got it right!

But...it IS a little disconcerting to realize just how much Abraham Lincoln, Edgar Allan Poe, and--as Sparky mentioned--John Wilkes Booth all look alike when carved into a pumpkin!


----------



## MTVision (Nov 1, 2011)

Derrel said:
			
		

> zOMG!!!!! Cutest kids EVAR!!!!!!!!!!



I knew it!!!

You are Jane Momtographer.


----------



## cccott3 (Nov 2, 2011)

My Little Vampire


----------



## cccott3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Coen with my husband and I ready to trick or treat


----------

